# PerC poetry contest



## Llyralen

I had no idea there was a thread like this... awesome...


----------



## Llyralen

I found an example of a Pantoum to help (me) out....I did not write this...Sally Ann Roberts did...

Example #1:
It All Started With A Packet of Seeds

It all started with a packet of seeds,
To be planted with tenderness and care,
At the base of an Oak, free from all weeds.
They will produce such beauty and flare.

To be planted with tenderness and care,
A cacophony of colorful flowers,
They will produce such beauty and flare.
With an aroma that can continue for hours.

A cacophony of colorful flowers,
Bright oranges with yellows and reds,
With an aroma that can continue for hours,
Delivered from their fresh flower beds.

Bright oranges with yellows and reds,
At the base of an oak, free from all weeds,
Delivered from their fresh flower beds,
At all started with a packet of seeds.

Copyright © 2001 Sally Ann Roberts


----------



## Penny

knocking at the door

never wake me from this dream
if it is all what it seems to be
if love has truly found me
don’t know what I’d do if I woke and it knocked at my door

if it is all what it seems to me
I think the shock would send me to my knees
don’t know what I’d do if my dream knocked at the door
I’d probably never be able to get back up off the floor

I think the shock would send me begging please 
don’t come knocking round at my door
don’t know what I’d do if my dream couldn’t pick me up off the floor
this dream I am lost in is way too heavy

to ever become real 
if love would truly find it’s way to me
would it like what it had to see
will I ever wake from this dream?


----------



## Electra

Trashy look

Im laying here thinking of things to day
to type something someone can use today
...
...
But there are few words poping into my head
Maybe because...everything has been said?
Everything seems to allready have been done
It's kinda like most of my options are gone
unless I'm in a specific thread

So this here might just be a useless line
My therapist 'd probably say it's fine
It's all about how I look at it
but for this one I can't, it seems like ****
but I can't just go back and sit there and whine.

I've desided that I'm gonna give it a try
and find the right interpretation... *sigh*
This poem is ugly, it's spiky and grey
wish I could paint what I'm trying to say
Someone could say _it looks familiar ...but why?_

I could explain that they are not alone
most people sometimes sit down and moan
feelings are something most humans share
and that's what I put on that painting; despair
so that might be why you feel it's "your own"

So if this poem was a song
It would not be a text in your mother tongue
it would be feelings which don't need a word
it's self explainatory that which is heard
the answer in your heart belong


----------



## Dangerose

;


----------



## Penny

with rattlesnake

i walk alone in the desert heat
no purpose as to why I drag my feet
down a lonesome stretch of road
plodding along with nowhere to go

no purpose as to why I drag my feet
except to live for what end I do not know
plodding along with nowhere to go
a lonesome rattlesnake to accompany me

except to live for what end I don’t know
rattlesnake doesn’t care just wraps himself around my wrist
a lonesome rattlesnake accompanies me
and I don’t feel so alone with him

so here I go still walking
down a lonesome stretch of road
with rattlesnake him and I, I won’t have to
walk alone in the desert heat


----------



## Paterson

With morning dawns a bright new day
A clean slate for my mind and heart
Worries and cares erased away
Ahead of me a fresh new start

A clean slate for my mind and heart
Then careless words roll off my tongue
Ahead of me a fresh new start
I've stumbled though I've just begun

Then careless words roll off my tongue
Doubts and fears from where, who knows?
I've stumbled though I've just begun
And so it goes and so it goes

Doubts and fears from where, who knows?
I try to do that which is right
And so it goes and so it goes
I ask forgiveness of the Light

I try to do that which is right
Weary in soul I yearn for sleep
I ask forgiveness of the Light
Although the night falls dark and deep

Weary in soul I yearn for sleep
Worries and cares erased away
Although the night falls dark and deep
With morning dawns a bright new day


----------



## Siggy

WoW such wonderful works. This is so impressive.

The contest is over for this weekend. @Surreal Snake will have the difficult decision of choosing a winner

Also I will update the winners circle. My apologies for not being on time


----------



## Surreal Snake

Electra said:


> Trashy look
> 
> Im laying here thinking of things to day
> to type something someone can use today
> ...
> ...
> But there are few words poping into my head
> Maybe because...everything has been said?
> Everything seems to allready have been done
> It's kinda like most of my options are gone
> unless I'm in a specific thread
> 
> So this here might just be a useless line
> My therapist 'd probably say it's fine
> It's all about how I look at it
> but for this one I can't, it seems like ****
> but I can't just go back and sit there and whine.
> 
> I've desided that I'm gonna give it a try
> and find the right interpretation... *sigh*
> This poem is ugly, it's spiky and grey
> wish I could paint what I'm trying to say
> Someone could say _it looks familiar ...but why?_
> 
> I could explain that they are not alone
> most people sometimes sit down and moan
> feelings are something most humans share
> and that's what I put on that painting; despair
> so that might be why you feel it's "your own"
> 
> So if this poem was a song
> It would not be a text in your mother tongue
> it would be feelings which don't need a word
> it's self explainatory that which is heard
> the answer in your heart belong



Winner! Congrats


----------



## Electra

Surreal Snake said:


> Winner! Congrats


WOW!! :shocked: Haha )) Thank you :heart: roud: :happy:


----------



## Siggy

@Electra as the winner you get to judge and decide the form for next weekend.

Do you accept?


----------



## Electra

Siggy said:


> @*Electra* as the winner you get to judge and decide the form for next weekend.
> 
> Do you accept?


It's an honor and a pleasure :gentleman:


----------



## Electra

The Form will be Haiku and the theme is Exitement. Is that ok?
(Not sure if I've picked it the correct way?)


----------



## Siggy

Electra said:


> The Form will be Haiku and the theme is Exitement. Is that ok?


yes of course.


----------



## Lakigigar

Dear girl with pink hair
Pushed me out of the lair
She made me aware

sorry, i suck in it


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Roses are red
Violets are blue...
You're kind of cute
Let's screw...

*Poetry isn't my forte...


----------



## Siggy

*The Poetry contest has begun*

*The Form will be Haiku and the theme is **Excitement

*Please only contest entries from this point forward.


----------



## Penny

floating ocean's swell
exhilarating waves crash
am one with the sea


----------



## Penny

rural morning drive
snow falls outside my window
'nimitable peace


----------



## Penny

thunderstorm downpour 
firebolt lightning in my eyes
midsummer torrents


----------



## Dangerose

oy, everyone should be writing poetry

it doesn't have to be 16 lines?


----------



## knife

Two. *Monologue*

“How now,” Hades, my gauche guide
opined amiably. “Aeneas and Odysseus
both found in me, or my realm -- really
my fractal tease -- enchanting enlightenment
ultimately, in the coolly lethargic Lethe’s
well-tempered waters and became babies
reborn to mothers with womanly wombs.
Returned to me, Orpheus found Eurydice
prior to their rebirth as Hindustani avatars
of Parvati and Vishnu’s fabled fidelity
engineered by yours truly, their testing
gentle, their mirth immortal and mocking
with a German touch, Hesse’s merry Mozart.
Wind down. Relax. Sink into my Stygian
mere and yourself ask: Are these not due delights?
Is mine such a fell thing to fear?”

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Three. *Fugue*

An airy castle I built of glittering glass
in anima mea, a world of interwoven ideas

on a lunar rock, a barren body
alone that I call mine, eerily otherworldly
ethics from it divined. A romance to retreat to
and disengage and take stock and find fabled Forms from --

A wrench hurled and my Bad Schüschein bodily
ruptures, gossamer ideas shattering, Lobsang Ludd
become Jeremy Clockson glaring, a me mirrored there,
my just Platonic world by an Aristotle annihilated --

an airy castle I built of glittering glass
in anima mea, a world of interwoven ideas --

Come take me then, Abyss! I’m tired of toil,
cantilevering to the sky my Manhattan’s Martian
retreat as days go by, only to gaze on it ground down
and regarded with just a grimace, obviated like Ozymandias.


----------



## Siggy

this weekends contest has ended 
@Nissa Nissa


----------



## Dangerose

wow who will win, really hard to make this choice uffer:


----------



## Dangerose

knife said:


> Two. *Monologue*
> 
> “How now,” Hades, my gauche guide
> opined amiably. “Aeneas and Odysseus
> both found in me, or my realm -- really
> my fractal tease -- enchanting enlightenment
> ultimately, in the coolly lethargic Lethe’s
> well-tempered waters and became babies
> reborn to mothers with womanly wombs.
> Returned to me, Orpheus found Eurydice
> prior to their rebirth as Hindustani avatars
> of Parvati and Vishnu’s fabled fidelity
> engineered by yours truly, their testing
> gentle, their mirth immortal and mocking
> with a German touch, Hesse’s merry Mozart.
> Wind down. Relax. Sink into my Stygian
> mere and yourself ask: Are these not due delights?
> Is mine such a fell thing to fear?”


Winner!


----------



## knife

Well then! (Not that there was much competition.)

I propose a *nonsense poem*, particularly in the fine make-the-words-up-as-you-go tradition of "Jabberwocky":



> ’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.


(although the self-contradicting lines, illogical imagery, and blatant lies traditions are all fine too)

And the theme is the *erotic.* Go!


----------



## Siggy

Just an FYI for all judges a theme is not required. You can just have a form if you want
@knife the contest submissions starts on Friday 12pm EST and runs until Monday 12pm.


----------



## DualGnosis

This is my submission for whenever it starts. Jabberwocky style is kind of difficult to replicate, so I sort of went beyond four lines and went completely nonsensical while trying to maintain an erotic them. If it doesn't qualify, it's fine, I'll wait till the next one.

Of Light and Dark

The moon light plays with me,
Photons and waves, photon and waves,
The dark night says to me,
Bzzz, cricket noises, owl's hooting...

Light and dark in this little dance,
"Hold my hand, for I fear my hideous twin!"
Says the twins as I become entranced,
"I am but a mortal, hence I cannot win."
But no prophets say I cannot take chance...

The aura of a seraph,
They call her "light",
She touches my chest,
And my tower gains might.

The vibe of a succubus,
Here they call her dark,
She masticates my fingers,
As my fury grows stark.

Oh f'rrow b'rrow on thy obolisk,
I make'th know cents,
Boo Low from her treble lips,
Var haz mine sanity wents.

Wet and moist,
Wet and moist,
Who knew darkness and light...
I have no choice,
I've lost my voice,
To this wonderful double sight...

Fantasy oh fantasy,
This is both heaven and hell.
Clarity and Sanity,
I have lost beyond what I could tell.

The gate of my dreams, it does so seem,
That a demon has risen, and an angel has fell.
But ever so sweet, this lovely treat,
A special seed that I call my favorite spell.

"Open wide, thou cannot hide."
The special words of my sorcerer's chant.
I am no longer mortal, I have become eternal,
Because my power knows no "can't."


----------



## Siggy

knife said:


> Well then! (Not that there was much competition.)
> 
> I propose a *nonsense poem*, particularly in the fine make-the-words-up-as-you-go tradition of "Jabberwocky":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although the self-contradicting lines, illogical imagery, and blatant lies traditions are all fine too)
> 
> And the theme is the *erotic.* Go!


This weekends contest has begun. See above for form/theme


----------



## Dangerose

Dropsidereal Evenings

With diagonal light in the in-between song and stone
Flood my tentious heart untender all our wrongs
Diagonmagish jewel of leaning brendering pride
A candle where the darkness jarkens death to schivering flies

Oh wait for me where the twindar roves
The saltshined soam of lusty hordes
Where all our underiding hostagry
Fealwandering fairlit dropsidy 

And take my own heart in your jileburnt hands
Our ytling bird the flame of cool winering
Oh does not dare the crimson flags unfetter
From dark wins drivening peat from sundark corners


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

.
#6 ,and_!_
_

_here comes sextuplets of Osaka 
drive together in their Honda
seems crowed-fooly 
,but wool-rich .,jolly
‘we love each other’ they say ,Ta-da*!*


one is a son who dances Zumba
he likes to watch Barbapapa
wearing cheetah print
ahoy*!* Fringe ,p*!*nk tint
loves dotty skin ,hearts pajama***ma

he wakes up with Barbie opera
having breakfast with touch of vodka
then drinks milk/maa/mint 
with hint of /lɑː/ sprint
sucks Jazzman’s ball till go gaga 


two is a girl who reads sutra
she keeps her books in puss-shiba
writing with bare breasts 
no rest ,no digest
eyes oily on *B*oo-ky-ky’s maya 

papa called her ‘Ba-Book-Zooka’
mama called her ‘*E*-ba-Era’
history is fest 
her story is jest
pens self-fistng is jing jaja 


third is a boy who plays tuba 
he loves to blow every baka
his trunk is too tight 
flies his kites ,*9*-hight 
sings fetish song with bongaba

his lips are thick and big zaza 
likes to chew man-a-go-go salsa
with paprika ,lite
,and bright lemon Sprite[SUP]*®*[/SUP]
zeedzaads his mouth till cum cha-cha-cha


fourth is a gay whose play’s called ‘Hi*!*dra’ 
he lusts for theatre and ‘muses MoMA
collects artsy pin
twins ‘da Vinci’s gin
papa called him ‘renais-amoeba’ 

he hates Renoir ,and jerks Dada
he wanks Gauguin’s Anaconda
kicking van Gogh ‘s chin
sneaks High peak Frida ‘s sin 
Mamma mia*!* called him ‘corn-fused cobra’


fifth is a gal whose boi ‘s Oppa
she sleeps with Korean and his hubba
*$*exing like a pest
best is many guests
even priestess is quest to tuka

she’s not a* ‘*hore but called ‘P.I.T.A’ 
‘I don’t care’ she says ,so reguCola[SUP]*®*[/SUP]
‘I am free with zest’
never guessed second-guessed
dresses with No*!*-shame vest ,sings La-Dee-Da 


*l*ast is a duck who p*.*hucks like Roma 
duck’s dong is like marijuana 
lady likes duck’s bite
ma’am-man likes duck’s flight 
duck smokes yaya-pipe ,ahh*!* ahh*!* Hah*!* ha*!*

can’t stop laughing while swinging #Paula 
aha*!* #Lala ,eating donga 
pubic hair turns white 
,and full-ful of mites
,but duck flies like spice without Lycra 


*6*ick six siblings from Osaka 
I cannot claim if they‘re *b*anana 
they live hippo’s lie 
freely hippie’s pie 
*9*iss together ,so Zinc nirvana

myself visit them with my wonka 
without Norma’ green papaya
*v* zex so luvly 
emoji-Calbee[SUP]*®*[/SUP]
supa orgie-rite ,tee-hee ‘HaGa-Gaaaaah*!*’_
_


----------



## temptingthesea

*I lost my pen*

I say, let’s try something new. I lost my pen
the other day and found a rod – your pen is!
So I decided to climb Everest and sink on 

banana, crusty crumbs, and cumb
to the top. Last night, I woke up
in the middle of the noon, the heat

in my mondeth taste like fingers
see-sawring, me yee-hawling. Hit
the Go-spot, old man, shoooot the ball!

My head’s spinninn. I want to ride
hydra’s tail into moany a wet night, scales
rubbubbin me, brining me to the brink

of fantasmax. Vurry bad girl, I am. Feck
the goospell. A tit for tat? How ‘bout
tatters for tits and tizzy clitters? Touch me.

Your fingeckos seem to have slithered
across slits and freshly showered
bushden, flowers bloumcing like

bombs. Mine are in your rivah, petting
the hydralogical head – a seedy pyrodise!
You see, this cave has gotten fishes now

the plusshy, moistery and wollen. I feel
the fishes a-swimminngh, fins a-flappinngh,
cock a-drummmingh, my clock alarming.


----------



## Siggy

@knife 

have you reached a verdict 

PS. I loved them all. Thanks for posting


----------



## knife

Winner!


temptingthesea said:


> *I lost my pen*
> 
> I say, let’s try something new. I lost my pen
> the other day and found a rod – your pen is!
> So I decided to climb Everest and sink on
> 
> banana, crusty crumbs, and cumb
> to the top. Last night, I woke up
> in the middle of the noon, the heat
> 
> in my mondeth taste like fingers
> see-sawring, me yee-hawling. Hit
> the Go-spot, old man, shoooot the ball!
> 
> My head’s spinninn. I want to ride
> hydra’s tail into moany a wet night, scales
> rubbubbin me, brining me to the brink
> 
> of fantasmax. Vurry bad girl, I am. Feck
> the goospell. A tit for tat? How ‘bout
> tatters for tits and tizzy clitters? Touch me.
> 
> Your fingeckos seem to have slithered
> across slits and freshly showered
> bushden, flowers bloumcing like
> 
> bombs. Mine are in your rivah, petting
> the hydralogical head – a seedy pyrodise!
> You see, this cave has gotten fishes now
> 
> the plusshy, moistery and wollen. I feel
> the fishes a-swimminngh, fins a-flappinngh,
> cock a-drummmingh, my clock alarming.


There are a couple of awkward line transitions here but a beautiful effort overall. I really love the fish conceit at the end ensconced in punny imagery -- "my clock alarming"? What a hell of a double entendre!
--------------------------------------
Honorable Mentions:

@Nissa Nissa You were the favorite to win for most of the contest! I loved how you used the nonsense imagery to approach the topic with an airiness that really becomes your personality, and your word choice was just phenomenal in general. "Flood my tentious heart untender all our wrongs" is such a wonderful line!

@PlasticRenaissance The style suited you. It was easily your best and most interesting submission thus far! Unfortunately ... it was also just *way* too long. Cut it by about 2/3 and now you'll be cooking with gas.
--------------------------
Golden Raspberry:

@DualGnosis I fear you rather missed the point of the theme. The idea was to couch erotic imagery in nonsense words and so yield interesting single- and double-entendres. Instead you offered an okay erotic ode with a quatrain of nonsense verse awkwardly shooed in. The nonsense thematic needed to be carried over the length of the whole poem, and _especially_ in the most erotic parts!


----------



## temptingthesea

@knife
That was a fun one to write!
Also asking for points for revision! :wink:

---
So, uhm, for next week's poem...

Write a *one-sentence love letter to an object*!


----------



## Penny

Plushy Tiger Blanket

You wrap me in your warmth
On cold days
and embolden me
in my nakedness;
I love you.


----------



## Siggy

Yes the contest has begun

Thanks @Penny for your post 

Also if anyone is interested in taking over the contest please PM.


----------



## knife

@Nissa Nissa can you tell what this is a modified form of?

*Fog*

A mire of mist, muzzily descending
down on the drowsy pre-dawn night --
lambent lamps lustily flaring
in the pale sight-foreshortening pea-soup;

solo in the isolating semidarkness,
the bridge's steel skeleton lost from sight,
the planes plainly indisposed, I'd guess,
in the pale sight-foreshortening pea-soup;

the trees're blind to me, the bats bickering
and gliding through the gloaming between glittering lights --
close your eyes, open your mind, it's all-seeing
in the pale night-foreshortening pea-soup.


----------



## Dangerose

(yes :fall


----------



## Dangerose

.


----------



## knife

Winner!


Llyralen said:


> I linger looking at the last leaves to leave their home
> the hurried harrowed husks once supple, now loam
> the breeze blusters blisters bores to the bone
> the wind would wistfully whip stragglers from sky to stone
> the gusts grow gruesome gorge grumble and groan
> and gamble with what glue little leaves have ever known


I love what you did with this piece! You took the alliterative line I asked for and extended it with your own rhyming beat. You set a very high bar to clear -- and nobody else did.

The other thing I like about this poem is that, not only does it incorporate Germanic alliteration and Romance rhyme, but it also has the brevity and seasonality of a Japanese poem. There's a sort of fusion in it that I can't get enough of.
-----------------------
*Honorable Mentions:*

@Nissa Nissa Your piece is easily the best in terms of technical execution! You took the alliterative line and ran with it, and the lines

_Dreams the jester's games, dreads not his lies_​
and

_Her spirit expired long before the spring_​
are easily the best individual lines offered in terms of execution! It is a very well-done ballad that I had fun reading and re-reading, but ultimately I felt like Llyralen's brevity better matched the spirit of what I wanted.

@beyondtheuniverse The image you captured was enthralling, and fit the style you chose well. Unfortunately, I _did_ specify style:


knife said:


> The form is my belovèd Anglo-Saxon alliterative meter, with the first three beats of the line alliterating


A line that does not even _have_ three beats cannot have the first three alliterate, now can it?

@PinkLink @sinpin @NocturnalElement ... See above.


----------



## Llyralen

knife said:


> Winner!
> 
> I love what you did with this piece! You took the alliterative line I asked for and extended it with your own rhyming beat. You set a very high bar to clear -- and nobody else did.
> 
> The other thing I like about this poem is that, not only does it incorporate Germanic alliteration and Romance rhyme, but it also has the brevity and seasonality of a Japanese poem. There's a sort of fusion in it that I can't get enough of.
> -----------------------


OMG! I sorely needed some encouragement on my writing!!! Thank you for giving me this critique! 

So now I choose the type of poem..... I'll post it soon!


----------



## Llyralen

We're going to do a *Tanka.* Like so:

A tanka is another Japanese form of poetry that follows a syllable format.
This poem is composed of 5 lines. Lines 1 and 3 have 5 syllables. Lines 2, 4, and 5 contain 7 syllables each.

Line 1- 5 syllables
Line 2- 7 syllables
Line 3- 5 syllables
Line 4- 7 syllables
Line 5- 7 syllables

Example: Journey of a Dewdrop By Paul Holmes 


One diamond dewdrop
Sparkles in morning sunlight
Then, slowly drips down
A dandelion's green stem
Nourishing its thirsty roots.

Source: https://www.familyfriendpoems.com/poem/article-poetic-forms


*Oh! And I'd like it to be about a familiar environment like a Cowboy poem is for a cowboy. A environment or way of life you really KNOW and understand deeply.*


----------



## Llyralen

^Something you are very familiar with anyway.


----------



## septic tank

*Lump*

A hospital bed
A mishmash of prescriptions
Mother's failing mind
Father asks God for relief
But cancer stops for no one


----------



## Siggy

Llyralen said:


> We're going to do a *Tanka.* Like so:
> 
> A tanka is another Japanese form of poetry that follows a syllable format.
> This poem is composed of 5 lines. Lines 1 and 3 have 5 syllables. Lines 2, 4, and 5 contain 7 syllables each.
> 
> Line 1- 5 syllables
> Line 2- 7 syllables
> Line 3- 5 syllables
> Line 4- 7 syllables
> Line 5- 7 syllables
> 
> Example: Journey of a Dewdrop By Paul Holmes
> 
> 
> One diamond dewdrop
> Sparkles in morning sunlight
> Then, slowly drips down
> A dandelion's green stem
> Nourishing its thirsty roots.
> 
> Source: https://www.familyfriendpoems.com/poem/article-poetic-forms
> 
> 
> *Oh! And I'd like it to be about a familiar environment like a Cowboy poem is for a cowboy. A environment or way of life you really KNOW and understand deeply.*


The contest is live.


----------



## knife

*Three Tanka*​*I.*
The first leaf turned red.
Then a second; then a third.
Soon they will all fall.

Pine grove, needles unchanging,
Keep the green o'er the cold times.​
*II.*
Fell breeze: eyes flutter.
Awoken. Your warmth 'gainst me.
Dozing. You, held tight.

A day we'll spend together;
One we'll wish last forever.​
*III.*
Quick! Bar: plasmic stroke --
Infinite lumens white-hot --
A line -- and a flash --
Silence, stillness -- split second --
Then -- across the land -- the roar --​


----------



## Fear Itself

The Lady of the Night

Aurora dancing
The sky breaks into her song
As if we weren't there
Our small lives irrelevant
As she performs for the world


----------



## septic tank

Siggy said:


> The contest is live.


oh shoot

i meant to enter my last post for the contest :x


----------



## Llyralen

Nabbit said:


> oh shoot
> 
> i meant to enter my last post for the contest :x


Don't worry, it's accepted. I love the subject matter. =)


----------



## Dangerose

:


----------



## PinkLink

*Failure*

Failure, always a 
present fear, never allows
growth to take root in
my mind there is no way to
pull myself out of this hole

*Mental Block*

Images slip past
my view, some for a moment,
others much longer
I must try to make
sense of these photos in words


----------



## temptingthesea

*Stars*

At night, the stars come;
I trace them with my fingers
The way a child would.

I breathe a wish and wonder
If they are still there, not dead.



*Ma*

Petals rained for you
That day you said your good night,
Your eyes closed, heavy.

I wanted to say goodbye
But feared your response: silence.



*You*

The green of these leaves
Pales against those pools of teal
That draw me to you.

Leaves turn red and seasons fade --
But my love shall never set.


----------



## Siggy

The contest for this weekend has ended ( sadly, because I loved all poems)


To @Llyralen I wish good luck in judging


PS. The winners circle will be updated. I havent forgotten about it, just swamped ) Thanks for your understanding


----------



## Llyralen

WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!

Nabbit, I think you nailed the assignment technically and also in what I was asking for when I said something familiar and I was hoping for something personal and intimate by asking for that, and this poem definitely shows feeling and painted a strong picture in just the 5 lines that seemed very powerful to me. 



Nabbit said:


> *Lump*
> 
> A hospital bed
> A mishmash of prescriptions
> Mother's failing mind
> Father asks God for relief
> But cancer stops for no one



Runners up: @temptingthesea. Also very poignant, a really enjoyed this. 

Ma

Petals rained for you
That day you said your good night,
Your eyes closed, heavy.

I wanted to say goodbye
But feared your response: silence.

@Fear Itself The Lady of the Night. I really enjoyed your poem too. I like these ones that are a complete picture and have the feel of a haiku. 

Aurora dancing
The sky breaks into her song
As if we weren't there
Our small lives irrelevant
As she performs for the world

@Nissa Nissa. I really liked this imagery. 

Hundred-Acre Wood

My soap-bubble worlds
Rainbow puzzles of silence

Thanks for submitting your Tanka's!!!! There really is so much good writing here by everyone!

enguin:


----------



## septic tank

oh thank you o///o. I thought everyone else’s was great too. 

This week: Shakespearean sonnet. Here’s a webpage describing what that is in case you don’t know: https://m.poets.org/poetsorg/text/sonnet-poetic-form

Gonna leave the theme open ended, write about what you want.


----------



## MeeshkaSkwoz

Shared Soil

_Everlasting love in the basking sweat
A raft of synesthesia coming and cumming
Of the last thing I had in debt
I hath in you what I was becoming
Walking in Biddenden as maids or as brothers 
Eyes looking at our vivid affection
Seeing how we were made for each other
At our full-time minute protection
With dreams we see our own thoughts
As foul and beauteous as it can be
By untying and freeing of our knots 
We swim cheerfully on our own streams
Because we share arms, legs and embryo
And now we are one as above and below_

Did this one in a hour or less so I hope you like it!


----------



## knife

*Down The River
*

Blue the brightly beaming stream winds
Through verdant valley and glen hiding;
Tree-lined trails treading under autumn's
Deciduous redness, leafiness dying, a-blooming
As along the twist and turn of rural road
And bikeway beside, cars and joggers roam.
A blue-tinged sky yawns bright over the woad
and fall's falling foliage pads ground-loam.
Scullers scud and scuff the limpid Schuylkill
Downstream, current twining 'neath the surface
Towards that acropolis kasota-stone art-temple
and shore-side twinkling boathouses Arts-and-Crafts.
Pass beyond now, past Fairmount Dam's deafening roar,
And see the great city, glassy tower-bower, yawned afore.


----------



## Siggy

Nabbit said:


> oh thank you o///o. I thought everyone else’s was great too.
> 
> This week: Shakespearean sonnet. Here’s a webpage describing what that is in case you don’t know: https://m.poets.org/poetsorg/text/sonnet-poetic-form
> 
> Gonna leave the theme open ended, write about what you want.



Let the poems begin.


----------



## Dangerose

.


----------



## knife

I'll do a haiku translation! I've had this one years and years --



Jorge Luis Borges said:


> Callan las cuerdas.
> La música sabía
> lo que yo siento.


Keep quiet the chords.
It's the music that's knowing
just what we're feeling.


----------



## Dangerose

read original first! (in spoiler)

*No Wonder*

Through a ***** too wide there comes in no wonder
Through the garden gate there comes in no lover
I tore my world open waiting for you
Ran into the river and drowned in its blue
All faded in the sickening light
The jewels of the sultan's palace turned trite
And the susurrus of perfumed Arabian nights
Was lost in the roar of the rooks taking flight

I begged and I begged for the distant songs
No wonder none rang, no wonder I was wrong
I knocked on the door till the door fell down
No wonder the orange-blossoms held back the crown
I fled patient duty for the voice on the hills
No wonder it fled, curiosity kills

The palace twinkling in the corner of your eyes
The innocent lust that is faith and not prize
The doors that open when your back is turned
The stories that sparkle when fiction is spurned
Through a ***** too wide the dark is lost
Through which the sea of unfathoms is crossed

Grasp not and work hard and try to be good
And the winds will still blow in the way that they should


* *





wow so I've lost all faculty for poetry but it's based on this one, Advent by Patrick Kavanagh, obviously it's a lot better. to me nearly The Best Poem, but I wanted to add my clunky prosy commentary (think I had some better ideas last week??)

_We have tested and tasted too much, lover-
Through a ***** too wide there comes in no wonder.
But here in the Advent-darkened room
Where the dry black bread and the sugarless tea
Of penance will charm back the luxury*
Of a child's soul, we'll return to Doom
The knowledge we stole but could not use.

And the newness that was in every stale thing
When we looked at it as children: the spirit-shocking
Wonder in a black slanting Ulster hill
Or the prophetic astonishment in the tedious talking
Of an old fool will awake for us and bring
You and me to the yard gate to watch the whins
And the bog-holes, cart-tracks, old stables where Time begins.

O after Christmas we'll have no need to go searching
For the difference that sets an old phrase burning-
We'll hear it in the whispered argument of a churning
Or in the streets where the village boys are lurching.
And we'll hear it among decent men too
Who barrow dung in gardens under trees,
Wherever life pours ordinary plenty.
Won't we be rich, my love and I, and
God we shall not ask for reason's payment,
The why of heart-breaking strangeness in dreeping hedges
Nor analyse God's breath in common statement.
We have thrown into the dust-bin the clay-minted wages
Of pleasure, knowledge and the conscious hour-
And Christ comes with a January flower.
_

**I at least wanted to use that phrase 'innocent lust' in my poem to point out this line, love this 'luxury of a child's soul' but also how the root of 'luxury' is more like 'lust', should have talked more about decadence in my poem too but I'm not sure, just hope everyone notices this*


----------



## temptingthesea

I didn't have time to craft a longer poem, so I'll stick to haiku for now. 

I'll be using this line:
*The wonder that's keeping the stars apart*. (I'm omitting _that's_.)
The line is taken from e.e cummings *"[i carry your heart with me(i carry it in]"*


* *






i carry your heart with me(i carry it in
my heart)i am never without it(anywhere
i go you go,my dear;and whatever is done
by only me is your doing,my darling)
i fear
no fate(for you are my fate,my sweet)i want
no world(for beautiful you are my world,my true)
and it’s you are whatever a moon has always meant
and whatever a sun will always sing is you

here is the deepest secret nobody knows
(here is the root of the root and the bud of the bud
and the sky of the sky of a tree called life;which grows
higher than soul can hope or mind can hide)
and this is the wonder that's keeping the stars apart

i carry your heart(i carry it in my heart)




---

The wonder keeping the stars
apart -- leaves beneath our feet,
your hand in mine.

---
and another haiku...

found a frozen glove. . .
rushed home, breath in puffs,
your hand I held to my lips


----------



## Siggy

Ok this weeks contest has ended, but there will be more

we wait for our judge @Snowflake Minuet for the winner

Thanks everyone for participating


----------



## Llyralen

Siggy said:


> Ok this weeks contest has ended, but there will be more
> 
> we wait for our judge @Snowflake Minuet for the winner
> 
> Thanks everyone for participating


No extention?


----------



## Dangerose

Llyralen said:


> No extention?


(I bet if you post now your poem would be considered, it's a pretty informal contest))

plus I like to see lots of poems and there was almost no one this time, so post please)))


----------



## Llyralen

Nissa Nissa said:


> (I bet if you post now your poem would be considered, it's a pretty informal contest))
> 
> plus I like to see lots of poems and there was almost no one this time, so post please)))


Uh...except now I have to write something. lol. It's really a fun topic, though, to take a line I love from another poem and go for it... Do as you will @Snowflake Minuet. I don't think my brain power is up to working on it tonight.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

@Llyralen please do post! If that's alright with everyone, I'm spent tonight and won't get to this until later tomorrow. I promise I will then, but as far as I'm concerned another entry before then would be fine!


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

I'm really sorry about this, but @Siggy could you be the judge this time? 

My reviews in studio are right around the corner, and between that and a research paper I've been quite literarily glued to my 3D modeling program and my documents except for eating breaks since I woke up, and that won't be letting up terribly soon. I hope to participate more actively here in a couple weeks, though, and really have enjoyed reading everyone's entries, though for now I have only done so briefly!


----------



## Siggy

Snowflake Minuet said:


> I'm really sorry about this, but @*Siggy* could you be the judge this time?
> 
> My reviews in studio are right around the corner, and between that and a research paper I've been quite literarily glued to my 3D modeling program and my documents except for eating breaks since I woke up, and that won't be letting up terribly soon. I hope to participate more actively here in a couple weeks, though, and really have enjoyed reading everyone's entries, though for now I have only done so briefly!


sure


----------



## Siggy

@Nissa Nissa wins this weekends contest. The last lines were so profound. It really struck a cord

*Grasp not and work hard and try to be good**And the winds will still blow in the way that they should
*
Thanks for everyones participation.


----------



## Dangerose

Hurrah, thank you ) 

Let's go really grade school and have the theme be an acrostic poem 

(so, the first letter of each line should spell out a word)

The challenge of course is to make the poem flow naturally and not _come across_ like an acrostic. 

Feel free to experiment with creative versions of acrostic, like having each word spell out another word or something like that, just follow the spirit of the law

optional theme: Christmas/Hanukkah/winter cheer


----------



## Choice

He mourns routinely —
a clockwork of observance,
perplexed, still, of what to do with himself 
lest he relive another handful of
earth
softly, heavily
scattered across the coffin






Nissa Nissa said:


> optional theme: Christmas/Hanukkah/winter cheer


 - LOL


----------



## Penny

*A Perfect Late November Day*
*P*uffy clouds and a blue sky
*E*nter a cool wind not unlike Springtime in the mountains
*R*eindeer practicing weather
*F*inding bargains galore in the shops
*E*ating pumpkin everything
*C*ozy in my new plush jacket
*T*hinking how great the world is
*D*aydreaming what Santa will bring
*A*nd all the happy faces and the trials of
*Y*esterday forgotten


----------



## Penny

*S*inful cigarettes
*M*ocking me in their absence
*O*h dear God show pity
*K*indly send the cigarette fairy
*I*nto my house today, right 
*N*ow
*G*od


----------



## knife

*Three Petrarchan Sonnets

I.*
In Wintertide, the light be rare, too rare;
Wanting it, chilled we huddle away long nights
As grounded snowfall covers well with white
Naked, crunchy, frosty soil. In clear air,
Taurus and Orion wheeling about up there,
To a man we wonder, foggy breath bright,
Old heads, progeny, and young'uns alike,
For what purpose does the Earth freeze half a year?
Us with lights -- ornamental yards bright-lit,
Conic firs and Hanukkah menorahs,
Kwanzaa ones too -- ritualistically sit
Yonder, warmed by our own fires and huzzahs
Our mulled wines and Yuletide carols permit
Us to call the Sun back forth with arias.​*II.*
The farmer's life, y'see, has been oriented,
E'er since we first domesticated crops,
Multitudes by Demeter well-blessèd,
Partially or wholly by the sun's slow drop
To eight-hour nadirs from sixteen apexed;
In fall, with trees leafy tops benighted,
Now celebrating Oktoberfest's hops,
Gory Day of the Dead or Samhain slighted,
The harvest-fests of storage and surplus
Hewing smoothly to, dead cold descending,
E'er-longer nights, as well we know they must,
Snow-time and time enough for caroling,
Easygoing, fire-warming, so we trust,
Awaiting, in Yuletide name, Saturn's rebirthing.​*III.*
Yea, though names of faiths have many times changed,
Our solar calendrical holidays
Upon solstice and equinox emplaced
Arrive back again as the year's wheel ranged
More or less through the Zodiac's deranged
Arc across summery -- then wintry -- space
Zeroed in on the bright Sun's quickened pace
In a year the circuit comes, goes, unchanged.
Now we see, as we put up our Christmas
Garlands and wreaths and brightly-bedecked trees:
Go back to ancient Time's secretive mists
In, then, an era when the Yuletide freeze
Reckoned Odin's time, not Santa Clause's,
Layered on gifts, sacrifices: Memory flees.​


----------



## temptingthesea

_Dance with me_, I mutter, my first breath in the morning – 
Empty air responds, and this space next to me, it’s all I have,
and these stars you’d painted on our walls, they blink at me,
reminders, echoes of that cold night: all those constellations
endlessly scattered you named and gave to me. The whole universe
stood still when you pulled, twirled me around, and made me yours. 
These dreams of you mock me. Take my hand and come home soon.

------

Knit me a pair of gloves, you joked once. Naked and numbed, your hands I shoved inside 
my coat pockets, your smile teasing me. I’ve never knitted anything before, I said, 
never made anything for anyone, never had anyone.​Faint as it was, red colored your cheeks, and I gave your nose a gentle poke, traced your 
lips, and reached for your hands. Every finger too long, too big, but against my 
own, they're the perfect weave.​


----------



## Siggy

@Nissa Nissa

you know the drill


----------



## Dangerose

@temptingthesea you're the winner; was really amazed at your skill with words here))


----------



## temptingthesea

Thank you, Nissa! :happy:

Okay, so this time, try writing *poems for children*. :tongue:


----------



## Penny

what are cigarettes?
evil little things that hook you like a fish
you'll be dangling off that hook forever
smoking every day like a loon
will be like a slave
rowing a ship to your doom
so, do yourself a big favor
and never even try a cigarette, so you don't get hooked.


----------



## Fru2

The evil monster underneath your bed has long and mighty teeth
It lurks there waiting, scheming, attempting to claw right at your feet
Every time you went to sleep you've let go of your guard
For in sleep we become invincible beings that can never ever be touched
So go ahead and close your eyes, drift off into dream land
Because there the monster that you fear will never stand a chance.


----------



## temptingthesea

Thank you guys for participating! @Penny @Fru2

I loved both of your poems, and I couldn’t decide haha. Well, this happens to me all the time anyway when I’m the judge, but this time, it’s particularly hard because both poems exhibit what I’m looking for in a children’s poem: relevant theme/relatable content for kids and brevity/crispness of language among others.

But I have to give it to Fru2 for that delectable piece! I particularly love the subject. It almost reads like a bedtime poem for kids, enticing them to go sleep so the monster can’t harm them. And it definitely has this slow, lulling effect which I suspect can be attributed to the long lines and the end-rhymes. 

Congratulations, Fru2! 
Your turn to give the next prompt/theme!erc3:


----------



## Fru2

Thanks @temptingthesea! roud: It's always great to get a breakdown of my work, how you described it is what I was aiming for, I was basically writing it based on feeling.

Next writing prompt is: *Write a poem based on your favorite film*!

You guys can guess what film the poem of the person above you is based on too if you like.


----------



## knife

The call is mournful. A fevre dream, almost,
on cello strings, first a sighing crescendo, then
a diminuendo equally sighing. And the orcs
in their metal military march, drumlike clangor
of steel on anvil. The world so conjured up --
purely in sound? No, sound subservient to image,
to the hue and awe of a vast epic world,
a world of the mind, dreamed up by a mind,
a mind alone, yet it has its call on all minds,
it exerts it across the reaches of time,
this apocalyptic world, world of moral certitude
where many a man has sought allegory ...

And still, with Theoden we stand and fight
at Helm's Deep, we wonder at the colossi
men of Gondor hewed at their gates athwart
the Anduin, the hillside citadel of Minas Tirith
gleaming in white, the tree-men of Fangorn ...
and through it all, this music, this heaving
breathlike call, the long slow rise and fall
of the land, of goddess-like Middle-earth herself ...


----------



## CharlesSipes

Wow, that's great, we would be reading new poems every day.


----------



## Firelily

Life as a river 
Running free
Never finding its home

Runs on forever 
Till it reaches the sea
Life as a river 

Unknown like a nether
Sad it must be 
Never finding its home

The cold never better 
No one can see 
Life as a river 

Few love its dither 
Few hear its Plea 
Never finding its home

Who can feather 
Who holds the key 
Life as a river 
Never finding its home


:happy::heart:


----------



## Fru2

@knife couldn't read a line without experiencing a wave of goosebumps, you win!
@Firelily great poem, which movie is it based on?


----------



## Firelily

Fru2 said:


> @knife couldn't read a line without experiencing a wave of goosebumps, you win!
> 
> @Firelily great poem, which movie is it based on?


its not based on a movie. so sorry to disappoint. 

Its based on my life and who would want to be with someone who has a life that is different to others.


----------



## knife

@Fru2 I feel like this contest kinda died :sad:

Let's enliven it! For the next week and a half or so let's make the form something I've been working on myself!

Remember when you had us do the tankas @Llyralen? Well this is what occurred to my devious mind ...

You're gonna write a sonnet. But not just any old sonnet. _A sonnet composed of haikus with a tanka added in._ We're gonna bind the whole thing together with terza rima, too -- ABA BCB CDC DED EE, which, because terza rima is a tercet scheme, works wonderfully at binding three-line stanzas together. Think it's hard? Check it out!


> *Swan Song*
> 
> Mute swans sing but once.
> The rest of their lives they spend
> silent, like elf-boats
> gliding clean, crafted
> by Noldor of Fëanor,
> as to firmament
> the pond, mountain-mere
> still and clear, not a ripple
> being left a-rear,
> they -- courtly -- dabble,
> from chatty ducks distanced --
> waterfowl-rabble.
> Then they, dying, sing that once,
> an aria worth amassed fortunes.


And as for the theme ... I dunno ... how about a paean to Janus, the Roman god of thresholds and namesake of January?

*BONUS!!!*

You can also create a sonnet cycle with this construct. The way I do this is moving the tanka to the middle of the sonnet, so that the first and last line lengths match, yielding a rhyme scheme ABA BCB CC DED EDE. Remember, cyclic sonnets should have their first and last lines match. _Oh, but knifey,_ I'm hearing you say, _that's impossible!_ Well ... behold!



> The trees, hewn of leaves,
> stick-bare, bleak in wintertime
> sun, evoke, like sheaves,
> a darkling Niflheim
> beauty all their own. Sparse, bare,
> calling for frost-rime
> or snow's soft blanket, sound-snare,
> or ice-weight's creaking despair,
> they wave in the wind, wild,
> creaking under the Bears' whips,
> standing lonesome, riled,
> sentinels be-gripped
> by visions of times more mild;
> in the loam, mice skipped.
> 
> In the loam, mice skipped,
> the soft leaves, last summer's growth,
> under snow-warmth slipped.
> Such comforting warmth
> and leaf-rib ceilings to eat:
> the rodents were loath,
> therefore, to venture and meet
> their dooms under frosty feet.
> Cats and dogs, wolves too:
> all manner of carnivores
> searched cold-cushioning snow
> for meals. Herbivores
> minuscule, chilled by ague,
> sought not be cat's board.
> 
> Sought not be cat's board?
> Such luck! A fox come along,
> keen nose scenting hoards,
> ferreting out long
> before huddled mice realized
> something was quite wrong.
> The fox, his meal idealized,
> dug up the morsels so prized,
> and snapped his prey up,
> his winter hunger, believe
> you me, belly-up
> and sated. She grieves,
> mouse ma, in a forest filled up --
> the trees, hewn of leaves --


Try working with this form! It's fun!


----------



## temptingthesea

knife said:


> @Fru2 I feel like this contest kinda died :sad:
> 
> Let's enliven it! For the next week and a half or so let's make the form something I've been working on myself!
> 
> Remember when you had us do the tankas @Alesha? Well this is what occurred to my devious mind ...
> 
> You're gonna write a sonnet. But not just any old sonnet. _A sonnet composed of haikus with a tanka added in._ We're gonna bind the whole thing together with terza rima, too -- ABA BCB CDC DED EE, which, because terza rima is a tercet scheme, works wonderfully at binding three-line stanzas together. Think it's hard? Check it out!
> 
> 
> And as for the theme ... I dunno ... how about a paean to Janus, the Roman god of thresholds and namesake of January?
> 
> *BONUS!!!*
> 
> You can also create a sonnet cycle with this construct. The way I do this is moving the tanka to the middle of the sonnet, so that the first and last line lengths match. Remember, cyclic sonnets should have their first and last lines match. _Oh, but knifey,_ I'm hearing you say, _that's impossible!_ Well ... behold!
> 
> 
> Try working with this form! It's fun!


_Ohh, but knifey, that's . . . _
:tongue:


----------



## Llyralen

knife said:


> @Fru2 I feel like this contest kinda died :sad:
> 
> Let's enliven it! For the next week and a half or so let's make the form something I've been working on myself!
> 
> Remember when you had us do the tankas @Llyralen? Well this is what occurred to my devious mind ...
> 
> You're gonna write a sonnet. But not just any old sonnet. _A sonnet composed of haikus with a tanka added in._ We're gonna bind the whole thing together with terza rima, too -- ABA BCB CDC DED EE, which, because terza rima is a tercet scheme, works wonderfully at binding three-line stanzas together. Think it's hard? Check it out!
> 
> 
> And as for the theme ... I dunno ... how about a paean to Janus, the Roman god of thresholds and namesake of January?
> 
> *BONUS!!!*
> 
> You can also create a sonnet cycle with this construct. The way I do this is moving the tanka to the middle of the sonnet, so that the first and last line lengths match, yielding a rhyme scheme ABA BCB CC DED EDE. Remember, cyclic sonnets should have their first and last lines match. _Oh, but knifey,_ I'm hearing you say, _that's impossible!_ Well ... behold!
> 
> 
> Try working with this form! It's fun!


I love it, knife. I feel challenged. THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!


----------



## Dangerose

Between sand and stone
Between black-horn and winter
Between quest and throne

Princess your splinter
Will stop the gyre-shadowed wheel
And press it hinter

Between the strand and reel
Between the spark and burning
Between the kiss and seal

Winds with old yearning
Rewinds itself in the stars
Resings its old turning

Between here and arcing far
Between mine and ancient our

I was going for Janus and then the 'between' theme accidentally made it similar to this and then I leaned into it, so we can consider it the inspiration lol:


----------



## knife

@Llyralen @temptingthesea @Fru2 @Snowflake Minuet @Penny I need to see more entries!


----------



## Penny

knife said:


> @Llyralen @temptingthesea @Fru2 @Snowflake Minuet @Penny I need to see more entries!


it's too hard!


----------



## Llyralen

knife said:


> @Llyralen @temptingthesea @Fru2 @Snowflake Minuet @Penny I need to see more entries!


Okay! Thank you for the invite! I will give it a try! Let me see if i can do it this morning. It really is so cool..... I hope I get inspired I really adore the cadence and the rhyme!


----------



## temptingthesea

I tried. ;a;
(But a part of me just really doesn't like working with rhyme schemes.)

Hmm. Let me try again, @knife -y. :tongue:


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

To Janus

god of beginnings
now in new year's doorway
your presence winning

dreams of bright, long days
growing to mid-year glory
we realize halfway 

duality's story
as we turn to dark we sing
an allegory 

Janus, of endings
hold open the door again
give our new dreams wings
in cyclical flight we pen
tales of time, again, again


----------



## Llyralen

Janus:
In ancient Roman religion and myth, Janus (/ˈdʒeɪnəs/; Latin: IANVS (Iānus), pronounced [ˈjaː.nus]) is the god of beginnings, gates, transitions, time, duality, doorways, passages, and endings. He is usually depicted as having two faces, since he looks to the future and to the past.

January song

I recall first love
I wrote a poem to explore:
feet entwined, the shove
the shocked need for more
like a cry from the thin throat
of a swan-- a roar
a rumble afloat
an earthquake desperate for ground--
Like lilly roots, I wrote:
neck stretching, longing to sound
below tangled, bound

So powerful, dire 
your birth inside of my womb
I could say desire
but you are my tomb
dreamed decorous burial
in love's birth. My doom
this voyage marital
explored stretch for the sun, dead
the first aerial
flight died in our bed
and the first will be my last
I am as I've said
you're my ground, gripped fast
and I'm a lily lashed to your mast


I don't know why but my poem is now making me laugh, but not in a "this is stupid way". I wonder what affect it would have on you all. lol


----------



## Choice

knife said:


> I need to see more entries!



*Janus - Looking to a rose-tinted way back when, and a hopeful future if you can*


Palms turned upwards, slow
Fingers freeing - confetti,
To the wind; let go—

Hurt, hate, e'er petty
Years to rain to snow and hence,
Palms closing, ready—

Catching present tense,
Pin back now to what had been,
Build a better sense.

Folded years between
Dossiers to staple sent;
Sealed up magazine—

Holder's opening intent
Gifted to choice-based event.


----------



## Gurndl

X

A frame of ice
Covered with warm skin
Hidden under soft texture
Walking among people
Untouched by warmth

A hunter begging for mercy


----------



## Dangerose

.


----------

